# AFD is dyeing?



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

I know you all know alot about ADFs. Mine has got something like a fungal infection. What do you use to treat that?

He is not doing well, he will not eat.










Thank you!


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

Fishboitic fishbiotic - Google Search is good


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Aries&Gucci said:


> Fishboitic fishbiotic - Google Search is good


it probly would not get hear in time. but thanks!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

he is not doing well.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

I have been using salt and IAL


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

here is another pic:


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

I hope he feels better.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

@Mr. B an you fill out the form please? Even if it’s not betta related we can’t give accurate advice for any fish without it


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> @Mr. B an you fill out the form please? Even if it’s not betta related we can’t give accurate advice for any fish without it


okay @BettaloverSara I will!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

*Housing:*
How many gallons is your tank? 10
Does it have a filter? yes
Does it have a heater? yes
What temperature is your tank? 76
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? a betta and* snails

Food:*
What food brand do you use? frog bites and *San Francisco Bay Brand Frozen Gumdrops Floating Fish Food Brine Shrimp*
Do you feed flakes or pellets?
Freeze-dried? no
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? what he can eat in 1 minute

*Maintenance:
Before* your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? weekly
What percentage of water did you change? 50% 25%
What is the source of your water? well water
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? vacuum
What additives do you use other than conditioner? What brand of conditioner? stress coat+, and Indian-almond leaves

*Water Parameters:*


Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrite: 0 ppm
Nitrate: 1 ppm
pH: 6.8
Hardness (GH): 60
Alkalinity (KH):

*Symptoms and Treatment:*
When did you first notice the symptoms? a couple cays ago.
How has your Betta’s appearance changed skinner 
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? not eating and floating alot 
Is your Betta still eating? yes!
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? salt, , Indian-almond leaves
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? no
How long have you owned your Betta? 1 month?
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? dont think so


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

I mite get Microbe-Lift Artemiss today.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Mr. B said:


> I mite get Microbe-Lift Artemiss today.


okay I got it and am using it.


Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> I hope he feels better.


thank you @Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Are you referring to your Betta or your frog when you say "all he can eat in one minute?"

Do you have a quarantine tank? If so, treat all the ADF. If one has it the others will get it.

Are all of the frogs thinner or just this one?


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Are you referring to your Betta or your frog when you say "all he can eat in one minute?"
> 
> Do you have a quarantine tank? If so, treat all the ADF. If one has it the others will get it.
> 
> Are all of the frogs thinner or just this one?


 just this one. and yes I have him separated.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

I have been changing the water 2 times a day. now that he is sick. here is my makeshift quarantine tank:
View attachment 1027177




RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Do you have a quarantine tank? If so, treat all the ADF. If one has it the others will get it.


so I should put the other ADF in with him?


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

What makes you think he has a fungus? I am not familiar with the medication so I cannot comment on that. Do you watch them eat? Are you sure he gets enough food? I have one that tries to hog all the food so I have to pay attention.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

hears a pic of the fungus.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> What makes you think he has a fungus? I am not familiar with the medication so I cannot comment on that. Do you watch them eat? Are you sure he gets enough food? I have one that tries to hog all the food so I have to pay attention.


I try to spot feed him but he dos not eat.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

he is NOT doing well.  I am so sad.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

he past away last night.


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Mr. B said:


> he past away last night.


I'm so sorry for your loss 😭
SIP Froggy


----------

